# Cubing on the street & get caught by police!



## Chuck (Oct 4, 2009)

This is my friend, his name is *Didik Danardono* (AKA Dd Crow). 







At Indonesian Open 2009, he was given a special award for *teaching the most people* to solve Rubik's Cube in my country. He had taught more than 100 cubers face-by face (without video tutorial).








I'm very proud of him.

(And currently I'm helping him to learn BLD. )


----------



## Lucas (Oct 4, 2009)

No words after seeing the policeman just like scrambling or playing or trying to find drug in the cube. Lol


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 4, 2009)

Hahaha. That's funny. I should try that.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

Fun idea, good cops!

Really funny video, nicely made.

DD will continue to practise untill he becomes the Indonesian Doudou


----------



## driftboy_wen (Oct 5, 2009)

yaaa mr dd was so funny! and he play guitar very nicely ^-^

@arnaud, hai !


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 5, 2009)

Wew...
I should try it, in Bandung maybe?

Dd was so funny too, and he is a well known guitarist in Indonesia


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 5, 2009)

WTF? why was my post deleted?


----------



## riffz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol that's a great idea.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

I would have loved to see a massive pop.  ~lolplottwist


----------



## Lucas (Oct 5, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I would have loved to see a massive pop.  ~lolplottwist



That would be an epic fail, a massive pwnage.  And probably a bye to some piece/s.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

That is awesome. Pity traffic lights in Australia are different, and don't have time.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 5, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Dd was so funny too, and he is a well known guitarist in Indonesia



His video below is one my favorite.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> That is awesome. Pity traffic lights in Australia are different, and don't have time.


Not all traffic light in Indonesia have timer, only in big cities like Jakarta, Bandung, and Yogyakarta..
But they have always have 40-60 seconds on red and 20-40 seconds on green..
(Yellow doesn't count, it's always under 5 seconds  )



Chuck said:


> ardi4nto said:
> 
> 
> > Dd was so funny too, and he is a well known guitarist in Indonesia
> ...



Ah, you missed these moments in Lembang..
He used the guitar to play "Adzan Subuh" melody, so fun..


----------



## driftboy_wen (Oct 5, 2009)

and the "timer" goes off.. and.. BAMMM ^-^ LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 5, 2009)

driftboy_wen said:


> and the "timer" goes off.. and.. BAMMM ^-^ LOLOLOLOL



Imagine you do something like that, and not in the traffic light, but in railway track


----------



## Chuck (Oct 5, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Ah, you missed these moments in Lembang..
> He used the guitar to play "Adzan Subuh" melody, so fun..




Yeah, back then I was a total noob in cubing so I didn't dare to go to the Lembang national gathering. :fp I hope there will be another national gathering in the future, aside from the official comps.


----------



## Omniscient (Oct 5, 2009)

ha great video 5* stars for that!!!
the police was wtf how does he do that lol great!!!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> That is awesome. Pity traffic lights in Australia are different, and don't have time.




Is it true that traffic lights in Australia look like this? :confused: I found this picture in Wikpedia, said "Marshalite traffic signal, in Melbourne Museum."


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 5, 2009)

5 stars!, Subscribe, Favorite


----------

